# Gran Fondo Ephrata March 13



## viciouscycle

Gran Fondo Ephrata March 13

Ephrata's Gran Fondo. 78 miles of fun. This will be the 2nd year for this ride, last year we had almost 50 riders from around WA State. The ride is roughly 50/50 split between gravel and pavement. You leave town under escort heading uphill to Norton Canyon Rd, gravel for a few miles (6-8?) grades hitting the 6-8%, then blast down Johnson Canyon, pavement till Baird Springs road where you will be a grind up a paved section for several miles to more gravel and then on up to the highest point(road) in Grant County. This is all through rolling dryland wheat fields. Now a down hill blast on gravel for 15+ miles, you can hit 30mph+, just pucker up on the washboards and the corners. Pavement at Crescent Bar then ride towards Wenatchee till you turn on Palisades RD. Refill and rehydrate there before heading back towards the 3 Devils roughly 10 miles in. The gravel starts at the bottom of the first Devil, at aprox 50 miles into the ride, 20% grade, maybe 1/4 mile long then 2 more just not quite as steep but is almost over. Short pavement section then more gravel till you climb to the top of Sheep Canyon RD and pavement, then down the 4 mile canyon, if you have partners 40mph + is easy to hit then a short ride back into EPhrata for a meal and swag.
This is a GREAT way to start the spring.

Last year the top 3 bikes, all within 5 minutes of each other in just over 4 hrs
1. Road bike
2. 1X9 cross
3. 29r MTB

The link below has course map and pic from last years ride.

http://http://www.beezleyburn.com/2011%20Gran%20Fondo.html


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

viciouscycle said:


> Gran Fondo Ephrata March 13
> 
> Ephrata's Gran Fondo. 78 miles of fun. This will be the 2nd year for this ride, last year we had almost 50 riders from around WA State. The ride is roughly 50/50 split between gravel and pavement. You leave town under escort heading uphill to Norton Canyon Rd, gravel for a few miles (6-8?) grades hitting the 6-8%, then blast down Johnson Canyon, pavement till Baird Springs road where you will be a grind up a paved section for several miles to more gravel and then on up to the highest point(road) in Grant County. This is all through rolling dryland wheat fields. Now a down hill blast on gravel for 15+ miles, you can hit 30mph+, just pucker up on the washboards and the corners. Pavement at Crescent Bar then ride towards Wenatchee till you turn on Palisades RD. Refill and rehydrate there before heading back towards the 3 Devils roughly 10 miles in. The gravel starts at the bottom of the first Devil, at aprox 50 miles into the ride, 20% grade, maybe 1/4 mile long then 2 more just not quite as steep but is almost over. Short pavement section then more gravel till you climb to the top of Sheep Canyon RD and pavement, then down the 4 mile canyon, if you have partners 40mph + is easy to hit then a short ride back into EPhrata for a meal and swag.
> This is a GREAT way to start the spring.
> 
> Last year the top 3 bikes, all within 5 minutes of each other in just over 4 hrs
> 1. Road bike
> 2. 1X9 cross
> 3. 29r MTB
> 
> The link below has course map and pic from last years ride.
> 
> http://http://www.beezleyburn.com/2011%20Gran%20Fondo.html



Bigbill, Arg, Chilli, Waldo, etc, y'all seriosuly need to consider crossing the great divide to come over and do this one. 

I won't be riding it, but I could heckle you from the sidelines, or dangle beer out the car window to taunt you with.


----------



## TiCruiser

I did the ride last year. Had a great time. The course is very different from any ride I've done on the west side. Challenging and fun. Schedule won't allow me to make it this year.


----------



## ACree

Yeah, this was a great event last year. It's unfortunate that this year it's the same weekend as the bike expo and the Echo Red to Red mtn bike race. Too many events, not enough weekend time. Possibly the most fun 'road' course I've ridden, and I really liked the informal, yet competitive gran fondo environment.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

Not sure if I can fit it in, but it sounds like fun!


----------



## viciouscycle

It is getting close so I figured time for a bump.


And last year the post ride meal was from Garlini's Italian restaurant in Wenatchee.


......Lasagna....Salad....Garlic Bread....:thumbsup: :thumbsup: .


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

ChilliConCarnage said:


> Not sure if I can fit it in, but it sounds like fun!



Chilli, you know you (and your wonderful other half whom I did not get to visit with nearly as much as I wanted to) have free lodging and hostess services at the casa here.

I can't ride it (terribly wanted to but unfortunately can't), but I will be happy to play hostess/chauffeur for you guys, regardless.

I haven't heard back as to whether or not I'm needed to play SAG driver for this event, so if not, at this point I may head over for the Seattle Bike Expo same weekend, unless you or others need a landing pad.

Lemme know asap if you need/want lodging for this.


----------



## viciouscycle

OEH, at our wed night MTB ride, Jake talked about the "lady" from Wenatchee who was planning on being a support driver. I will talk to him tomorrow night at spin and nail him down.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

viciouscycle said:


> OEH, at our wed night MTB ride, Jake talked about the "lady" from Wenatchee who was planning on being a support driver. I will talk to him tomorrow night at spin and nail him down.



Thanks then. I'll contact him again as well.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Chilli, you know you (and your wonderful other half whom I did not get to visit with nearly as much as I wanted to) have free lodging and hostess services at the casa here.
> 
> I can't ride it (terribly wanted to but unfortunately can't), but I will be happy to play hostess/chauffeur for you guys, regardless.
> 
> I haven't heard back as to whether or not I'm needed to play SAG driver for this event, so if not, at this point I may head over for the Seattle Bike Expo same weekend, unless you or others need a landing pad.
> 
> Lemme know asap if you need/want lodging for this.


Wow! Thanks for such a gracious offer! Turns out we can't make it over that weekend, so we'll shoot for next year.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

ChilliConCarnage said:


> Wow! Thanks for such a gracious offer! Turns out we can't make it over that weekend, so we'll shoot for next year.



Well you guys have a standing invite for as long as I'm here.

Vicious, made contact with Jake. I'm in.


----------



## PomPilot

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Well you guys have a standing invite for as long as I'm here.
> 
> Vicious, made contact with Jake. I'm in.


Where is the "like" button? :idea: Oh, yeah! Over at FB. :mad2:


----------



## Argentius

I'd really like to do it, sounds like loads of fun.

Right now my March is way, way, WAY up in the air, as I have hinted at in other threads -- so I will have to give a big ol' maaayyybe to this sucker for now.

Though, I will say, this 140-lber isn't exactly a "classics" rider, it should be fun...


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

Argentius said:


> I'd really like to do it, sounds like loads of fun.
> 
> Right now my March is way, way, WAY up in the air, as I have hinted at in other threads -- so I will have to give a big ol' maaayyybe to this sucker for now.
> 
> *Though, I will say, this 140-lber isn't exactly a "classics" rider, it should be fun*...


Arg,

From what I know, the course isn't that rough, rather it is unique and challenging.

And of course, you know I've got room for you and your kin/fellow riders at chez mois. 


P.S. I've no idea what the "hint" pertains to...your FB post(s) are rather... cryptic...???


----------



## viciouscycle

Jake (the promoter) and I just pre-rode the course Sunday, there is a new section that might get included, a little less pavement and more climbing plus a section of road that is little more than 2 lanes in the rocks and dirt, not very long. We both rode cross bikes with Schwalbe Marathon tires, 700X25's. 79.37 miles in just under 6 hrs. We left with 19 degrees, over cast and a light snow. Conditions ranged from good pavement to snow packed roads with truck tracks to follow, 4-6 inches wide, through the snow, a few light drifts to have fun with. Mud was very light, we left tracks no more than 1/2 deep anywhere we rode. By "race" day they should be drier and a lot faster, the Devils were perfect, hard packed dirt with no gravel, very nice traction for a 20 % slope. We did almost 5000 ft of climbing

It will be a CHALLENGING ride this early in the year, it ride as hard as any century I have done. Bring a buddy and some warm clothes and ride the dry land hills and canyons of Eastern WA


----------



## Argentius

Looks like yours truly will be workin' the bike expo on the 13th, but, have fun, all!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

Argentius said:


> Looks like yours truly will be workin' the bike expo on the 13th, but, have fun, all!



Fun?

I'll have my backside plastered to the seat of a dumb car while everyone else is having fun. 

At least it gets me out of town, and a break from real life. So I'm looking forward to that. :thumbsup: 

P.S. I told Cindy she really needs to go to the Expo...


----------



## Argentius

Well, thanks for supporting the event, anyway. 

She should come down! I will be there. The Expo is actually a rather unique thing, there are not many CONSUMER bike shows in the country.



OldEndicottHiway said:


> Fun?
> 
> I'll have my backside plastered to the seat of a dumb car while everyone else is having fun.
> 
> At least it gets me out of town, and a break from real life. So I'm looking forward to that. :thumbsup:
> 
> P.S. I told Cindy she really needs to go to the Expo...


----------



## viciouscycle

And it is looking good so far, I think Jake said he has all ready passed last years entries all ready.

Looks to be a fun day, no snow at least!!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

Argentius said:


> Well, thanks for supporting the event, anyway.
> 
> She should come down! I will be there. The Expo is actually a rather unique thing, there are not many CONSUMER bike shows in the country.


Ha. Everybody loves the sag drivers, right?  

I'll pack beer in my sag mobile to sweeten the deal. And since I'm not a beer person, I'll not be inclined to drink and sag.

And...if Cindy _doesn't_ go to the Expo, and asks me one more time, "what bike should I get?" I'll poke her eyes out. You know, because I'm her friend.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

viciouscycle said:


> And it is looking good so far, I think Jake said he has all ready passed last years entries all ready.
> 
> Looks to be a fun day, no snow at least!!



Fantastic. 

It'll be nice to finally put names to faces (yours and Jake's). 

I'll be sure to take photos of the carnage.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

*Race report and photos, from the sag seat*

Everyone was all smiley for the camera on the first 30 miles. Then the rain came.  Normally this is starkly beautiful country, but today it was gray and cold and...wet. Sincerely my hat off to all who even made it on past the aid station at the halfway point. 

But, all the riders were on a high at the end, smiling again, and giving eachother due congratulations.

This is a challenging ride to start with, but because of all the crummy PNW rain/snow weather we've been having, the hardpack gravel became...spongey. 

Great event all the way around. Actually I had fun playing sag driver (and staying warm and dry). I only picked up two bodies along the way...

1-4) The fast guys coming through early on. They were hauling. I think the same guy from Seattle won it this year as well as last 
5.) Wenatchee Area Racers representin'! Incredibly fast crew.
6.) "_Another_ hill is coming???"
7.) Wet
8.) Miserable and wet
9.) Miserable, and wet, and going up Three Devils climb
10.) RBR member Viciouscycle, sucking up in the rain
11.) Visciouscycle sucking up the wheel of the guy smart enough to run fenders. 

Edit to add: somebody please tell me what the guy is riding in pic # 6. Looks Ti, but quite a good looking rig/build imho


----------



## Wookiebiker

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Edit to add: somebody please tell me what the guy is riding in pic # 6. Looks Ti, but quite a good looking rig/build imho


It's an older Airborne frame...they were Ti and were a mail order company, i.e. no "brick and mortar" shops. They went out of business a few years back, but it looks like their bikes still live on


----------



## viciouscycle

First off to OEH, 
Thanks to you for the support, every time we passed you had a smile and a good yell for us, a camera to catch embarrassing moments that you were nice enough NOT to post and a cold beer for me at the finish. The winner was Rick Ulrich from Wenatchee, not Ron from Seattle. 

The Day..............it started out ugly, and then went downhill from there, while we went all uphill. I ended up with stomach issues that took a bit out of the legs, I found the reason as I dumped my thermos of hot chocolate this am and found curdled milk in it, not a GOOD thing to drink 30 mins from the start, made for a LONG day. The course on a nice 60 degree day with no winds would be tough, add in the March weather and it gets down right ugly. 20% DNF's yesterday from just about everything. The first 25 miles were OK, calm and maybe 40 degree's, then as soon as we hit pavement, headwind all the way to the aid station, it helped to ride with friends. A quick refill and a frozen snickers bar and up the Pallisades we went, 10 mins later the rain started and then it rained and the wind blew to the finish, pace line of 14-15 mph was it. Devils were muddy, spongy, but still a hell of a view. By the time we made it to the top of sheep canyon we were soaked to the skin, just perfect for a 30 mph + ride down 4 miles to really sink the cold in, shiver the last 3 to the finish, OEH with a cold beer and then on to all you can eat pizza and SWAG SWAG. Winning time was 4:34, I finished at 5:40, 50 mins slower then last year, but I was happy to finish.We had 51 riders from Spokane, Seattle, British Columbia, plus others !!

Even from the DNF's I heard nothing but how fun a course it was, tough, HILLY gorgeous views. If you want a challenge, and are not afraid of a little weather, see ya next year!!

Thanks to Sponsors !!!!

Eurosport of Leavenworth
Multisport of Moses Lake
Full Circle of Wenatchee
Hammer
Basin Pizza of Ephrata....And some I know I am forgetting.

Oh yea. the *** who found the course and put on the event, I will thank him after I stop hurting a little. :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

Wookie, thanks for the frame ID.

Vicious, great ride report. You Ephrata/ML/Quincy folks are a pretty cool bunch in my book. You yourself didn't look like you were hurting much, you hid it well. 

I kept sweeping back down that climb and onto Pallisades Rd as I figured that would be where folks cried Uncle. I think the two dead bodies I loaded up were mostly just hypothermic ...they couldn't stop shivering even though I had the heater on as high and hot as I could get it. One youngster and one oldster...pain and hypothermia knows no age. Ouch.

Sorry I didn't hang around for the big after-party/pizza feed/ awards presentation. I was pretty rummy and had a fair way to drive to get home. 

Very cool Fondo. Well run and organized.


Also...did you see this, the only *guy on a SS*? He was cresting the last climb as I was driving back into town.


----------



## viciouscycle

Yep, that would be Derk, one of us. I think he was overall winner in SS MTB a few years ago, I cant remember the series. We did question his wisdom of riding a SS, but he finished with a BIG grin. Sitting around for food after the ride, I was amazed at the shaking hands as riders tried to eat, the only lady finisher, Charity, again one of us, could not cut her pizza for a while as she was shaking so bad. And the oldster you brought in, that guy was the LAST person I expected to see pulling out, he is a TOUGH TOUGH 65 yr old . Here are a few pics that Jake has posted on Vicious Cycles FB.

The top of Norton Canyon, 5 miles in, I was more worried about snow at this point. The speedy guys setting the pace
View attachment 225991


Climbing up Stuemiller Road, the new section, right after Crescent Bar with the Columbia in the background
View attachment 225992


And finally, Devil #3 with a rider from one of the great sponsors, Eurpsport of Leavenworth, this was also right in the section where the picture of the 8 cougars in a pack was taken a few months ago, added motivation to not be last.
View attachment 225993


Here are the pictures of the ride

http://www.beezleyburn.com/Gran Fondo 2011 photos.html


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

viciouscycle said:


> Yep, that would be Derk, one of us. I think he was overall winner in SS MTB a few years ago, I cant remember the series. We did question his wisdom of riding a SS, but he finished with a BIG grin. Sitting around for food after the ride, I was amazed at the shaking hands as riders tried to eat, the only lady finisher, Charity, again one of us, could not cut her pizza for a while as she was shaking so bad. And the oldster you brought in, that guy was the LAST person I expected to see pulling out, he is a TOUGH TOUGH 65 yr old . Here are a few pics that Jake has posted on Vicious Cycles FB.
> 
> Here are the pictures of the ride
> 
> http://www.beezleyburn.com/Gran Fondo 2011 photos.html



Nice pics you posted. I've got several more photos, don't know if Jake wants them. I think I've got a good one of Charity in there too.

Have a great spring Vicious, if it ever gets here...


----------

